# Ottawa Area 3D Shoots



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks Bill sure makes it easier to plan ahead ....


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Yeehaa man this is a fun time of year! Thanks for compiling the list!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*shoot list*

ttt


----------



## cody12 (Dec 7, 2004)

*Shoots*

Thanks Uncle Bill for all the info :blob1::uzi:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*shoots*

ttt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*shoots*

ttt


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*tourny dates*

ttt


----------



## clint999 (May 16, 2008)

Yeehaa man this is a fun time of year! Thanks for compiling the list!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*?????*

ttt


----------

